# Amnesia's Tinder Adventures FOLLOW UP to Pt.3



## Amnesia (Oct 1, 2020)

*Original thread at bottom.*

Basically I ghosted Quincy (the girl from Tinder Adventures 3) after smashing and she wanted to know why I didn't want to hang out with her for the next few days she tried to say something. I just kept deleting her messages now last night I get this. Talk about a desperate attempt to get my attention.




What should I do?


I saw the other girls face in the vid, not posting it but shes white, blonde, looks good

























https://looksmax.org/threads/amnesia-tinder-adventures-pt-3-post-date.209985/


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 1, 2020)

first


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 1, 2020)

That's repulsive and trashy. Go for it.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 1, 2020)

Rob them


----------



## Tony (Oct 1, 2020)

pill them, rob them and cut their throats


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 1, 2020)

Do it but make it so you have fun 

It's not about them


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Oct 1, 2020)

chads cant lose smh


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 1, 2020)

Tony said:


> pill them, rob them and cut their throats


Good advice doc


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 1, 2020)

@godlikesz @Truthmirrorcoper 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 1, 2020)

Do it but be careful if he dick mogs you it's over


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 1, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> @godlikesz @Truthmirrorcoper
> View attachment 704983


a white screen?


----------



## dasani water (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 1, 2020)

threesome


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 1, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> a white screen?


Dare you call king side „a white screen“ again


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 1, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Dare you call king side „a white screen“ again
> View attachment 704991


for me the video was just white jfl , have you swalloed the jeff pill?




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 1, 2020)

idk why i even click on ur threads i just get angry/jealous


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 1, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> for me the video was just white jfl , have you swalloed the jeff pill?
> View attachment 704993


A long time ago


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Ocelot (Oct 1, 2020)

3rd after teny


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (Oct 1, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Do it but be careful if he dick mogs you it's over



*its female female male (male being me) that shes offering*



But I dont blame u for the confusion cause she sent a vid with another guy in it


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *its female female male (male being me) that shes offering*
> 
> 
> 
> But I dont blame u for the confusion cause she sent a vid with another guy in it


Ahh then yeah


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Oct 1, 2020)

No one cares
Rope asap nigga
Shit thread no one asked


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Oct 1, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


> No one cares
> Rope asap nigga
> Shit thread


*indeed he may be good looking but hes not jeff seid , jeff was the one who fucked them both first btw




Your browser is not able to display this video.




*


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Oct 1, 2020)

Forum chad mogs again. Kinda funny how she has gone from 2 relationships to being a turboslut.


----------



## brainded (Oct 1, 2020)

They dont deserve you
But yes you should do it.


----------



## PYT (Oct 1, 2020)

ion get it. why is there a picture of a bitch being fucked. is that her getting fucked to make you jealous?


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 1, 2020)

PYT said:


> ion get it. why is there a picture of a bitch being fucked. is that her getting fucked to make you jealous?



Quincy, the girl I banged, wanted to show me who her friend is ( I guess she thought me seeing her friend getting fucked would turn me on to want to have a threesome with both those girls)


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Oct 1, 2020)

Truthmirrorcoper said:


> *indeed he may be good looking but hes not jeff seid , jeff was the one who fucked them both first btw
> View attachment 705001
> *


----------



## PYT (Oct 1, 2020)

i'm not gonna lie bro you be fucking with weirdos.

im praying you dont ever get any of these bitches pregnant


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 1, 2020)

I fail to see how there is any negative to this. You have two chicks that want to bang you at the same time and they are begging you to do it. Why would you not do it?

Also you ignoring her probably made even more attracted to you and interested in you, maybe she never would have proposed this 3 way otherwise.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *its female female male (male being me) that shes offering*
> 
> 
> 
> But I dont blame u for the confusion cause she sent a vid with another guy in it


Lmao. Gigaslut. Ghost her tbh. Crush her ego for all the incels on this forum. You’re not a sex toy or hooker. Women think they can fuck Chad whenever they want.


----------



## wasted (Oct 1, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/amnesia.215137/post-3679075


----------



## Feminineboi (Oct 1, 2020)

Questions:

When's the last time you met a genuine virgin girl?
Have you ever taken a girls virginity?


----------



## goat2x (Oct 1, 2020)

*this is someone's future wife btw *


----------



## penis3 (Oct 1, 2020)

reject as a show of strength

say you might change ur mind if she brings another one


you're in a position where most of us can't reach, why not exploit it for lols


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 1, 2020)

penis3 said:


> reject as a show of strength
> 
> say you might change ur mind if she brings another one
> 
> ...



"Only if I can bring this forum member I know too named @penis3"

How about that bargaining strategy?


----------



## penis3 (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> "Only if I can bring this forum member I know too names @penis3"
> 
> How about that bargaining strategy?


booking flight to the US now


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Oct 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *this is someone's future wife btw *


*Future wifes* its over*


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Oct 1, 2020)

Face is everything said:


> *Future wifes* its over*


----------



## Chad.In.Incel.Body (Oct 1, 2020)

Give her friend more attention when fucking them, make quincy watch like a female cuck


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 1, 2020)

Feminineboi said:


> Questions:
> 
> When's the last time you met a genuine virgin girl?
> Have you ever taken a girls virginity?



Twice, one was my first gf when I was 14. Super tight
second was a 19 year old easter european girl off bumblle, super tight as well. She went into a whore phase after me tho
I met another virgin off Bumble, another 19 year old white girl. I tried to escalate on the first date but she wouldnt go any farther than making out and touching over clothes. I ghosted her after


----------



## goat2x (Oct 1, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Twice, one was my first gf when I was 14. Super tight
> second was a 19 year old easter european girl off bumblle, super tight as well. She went into a whore phase after me tho
> I met another virgin off Bumble, another 19 year old white girl. I tried to escalate on the first date but she wouldnt go any farther than making out and touching over clothes. I ghosted her after


the 19 year old was 100% not a virgin btw
she just knew that he history wont be revealed


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Oct 1, 2020)

You ever got bored of women and thought of trying guys out? Just curious bc that happened to Ricky Martin


----------



## Spartacus1- (Oct 1, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> You ever got bored of women and thought of trying guys out? Just curious bc that happened to Ricky Martin


Dude wtf?


----------



## TITUS (Oct 2, 2020)

thehealingfields said:


> You ever got bored of women and thought of trying guys out? Just curious bc that happened to Ricky Martin


He shall give you a call then.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 2, 2020)

All these girls are ugly af loooooool


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 2, 2020)

mulattomaxxer said:


> Forum chad mogs again. Kinda funny how she has gone from 2 relationships to being a turboslut.


Once they get a good D they get sort of addicted.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 2, 2020)

@Amnesia cuck if you don't post the video of the girl getting banged, how are we to make a well informed decision when we are lacking critical information


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 17, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @Amnesia cuck if you don't post the video of the girl getting banged, how are we to make a well informed decision when we are lacking critical information


cuck for not posting the video.


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Jan 17, 2021)

That's disgusting. 

Do it


----------

